# Doordash's newest passive-aggressive tactic is closing the app after an offer gets declined



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

These gig companies are infamous for copying each other's nastiest tactics. 

Doordash decided to copy Grubhub on this newest one. 

Grubhub has a nasty habit of closing the app after I decline one of their garbage offers. At least half the time I decline one of their trash offers the Grubhub app immediately closes and I return to my phone's home page.

Doordash obviously liked that tactic so much they decided to copy it. Now the same thing happens often on DD.

The worse the pay becomes, the worse the harassment becomes.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Tsk... tsk... such negativity!

Dontcha known, it's just a "glitch"... 

All these execs actually looooove us!


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

That hasn’t happened to me yet. Sometime they try to pause me if I decline too many. But I can just unpause it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I like even better when they refuse to accept the decline.

Decline, app crash, restart, and you "missed an opportunity" that you already declined.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I like even better when they refuse to accept the decline.


A similarly childish, petty, and vindictive thing DD likes to do is refuse to "accept" my attempt to pause my Dash after I decline offers. As soon as I hit the Pause button DD will oftentimes tell me I'm ALREADY paused and will usually give me only a 10 minute pause despite the fact I haven't used any of my 35 minute pause. It's as if DD hires spiteful and petulant 10 year olds as software engineers.



jaxbeachrides said:


> Decline, app crash, restart, and you "missed an opportunity" that you already declined.


I'm sure you know that app "crashes" such as that are NOT glitches, they're deliberate acts of retaliation for having the audacity to defy the mother ship.

In addition to the higher-ups it's obvious these organizations have plenty of psychopaths down the food-chain as well.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's ok though. Got deaxed from DD and don't miss those assholes at all, not even one little bit!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It's ok though. Got deaxed from DD and don't miss those assholes at all, not even one little bit!
> 
> View attachment 684637


What was the reason?

Are you doing Eats and GH?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

No. Only gh. And it's always dead.

DD doesn't give a reason. I hadn't even logged on for 2 weeks. So maybe that's why.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> No. Only gh. And it's always dead.
> 
> DD doesn't give a reason. I hadn't even logged on for 2 weeks. So maybe that's why.


OR, it may be because of the Taco Bell Party Pack you were delivering where you pulled up on their lawn by the front door and threw the food out of your car while swiping "Delivered".


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

I have over 10K deliveries with UE and recently doing some door dash too, and I have to tell you the door dash app is a biggest piece of sh*t ... so far I couldn't have one alcohol delivery without problems ... and I wouldn't pick up alcohol since the first 3 issues ( coast me great time loss) but sometimes the restaurant order contains alcohol... from now on if I get one of those I will cancel at restaurant... the other thing is the shi**y GPS trough their app... I am not sure how people can put up with this crappy app ... one can ask why don't just stop doing DD and the answer is $$ ... it gives me an extra $2-300 a week but not sure I will keep doing it much longer since every day they piss me off with some bs...
I have to say the Uber app is way uber all other apps...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I have no major issues with DD app. The only time there seems to be an issue if my cell service is having connectivity issues. Seems to cause DD app to freeze. But this is extremely rare and certainly nothing like the level of paranoia about the app in this thread.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I have no major issues with DD app. The only time there seems to be an issue if my cell service is having connectivity issues. Seems to cause DD app to freeze. But this is extremely rare and certainly nothing like the level of paranoia about the app in this thread.


look up paranoia in the dictionary and use it where it belongs...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

guano said:


> look up paranoia in the dictionary and use it where it belongs...


How about you go stick your head up your ass, cause ya know, that is where it belongs…


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I have no major issues with DD app. The only time there seems to be an issue if my cell service is having connectivity issues. Seems to cause DD app to freeze. But this is extremely rare and certainly nothing like the level of paranoia about the app in this thread.


*Can we please stop the personal attacks (this goes to those who replied to you as well)? Where the hell are the Mods?!*

I am not necessarily disagreeing with you, although DD app still has some massive downsides (they all do) but here's some real data, not based on vague generalities. After being stuck on a major project this week, I went out today for the lunch run. Connectivity was perfect but things were pretty much dead on all 3 apps until I got a $15 offer on DD (quite large in my market, especially at lunch.) The second I accepted, the app froze (this is a server-side issue which they _never _acknowledge.) I refreshed, still there. Re-booted and it was now gone. *35 minutes later, and after I had made other dels with GH and UE, that same $15 offer shows up again!* I drive to the restaurant but a nice employee tells me that one, the bag of food has long been picked up by another DD driver, and two, *her place has had massive such problems, with DoorDash only, for the past several days.*

Long story short, I wasted another 17 minutes with DD support - 'cause dontcha know, having over 3K dels with them, I am a "VIP" but in fairness the CSR (as always very nice and very apologetic, although I could never tell if she was from Mumbai or Delhi) to be finally told that I would be paid 1/2 of the offer, after she could not reach the customer to ask him to cancel the order, get a refund and re-order again (entirely stupid given that, as I told her twice, the food has been picked up and already probably delivered.... but hey, the girl was *just following the script designed by the geniuses who run DD!*) Lo and behold, I just checked and DD paid me $13 for that job (well above the required half and a first for me.) Go figure!

*DoorDash is a disaster that urgently needs professional management. *


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> Grubhub has a nasty habit of closing the app after I decline one of their garbage offers.


They should display this after they've done it.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I have no major issues with DD app. The only time there seems to be an issue if my cell service is having connectivity issues. Seems to cause DD app to freeze. But this is extremely rare and certainly nothing like the level of paranoia about the app in this thread.


Big Toni is that you?
Fix damn app


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Capitalism said:


> Big Toni is that you?
> Fix damn app


No, this is Lil’ Tony…


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seems to happen on both apps. Accept an order, get there and it's gone.

BUT THEN they send you the same offer at a lower price, because now you're closer and it's less miles.

One on DD was over $20, I got there and it was gone. I called support and they said it was redispatched.

What I should have done was pick it up anyways, and call support when I got to the drop-off. If they didn’t pay then I could have just kept the food.

I waited there for another order and it took over 30 minutes for someone to pick up my original order.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> How about you go stick your head up your ass, cause ya know, that is where it belongs…


that must be a normal practice in your family


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Seems to happen on both apps. Accept an order, get there and it's gone.
> 
> BUT THEN they send you the same offer at a lower price, because now you're closer and it's less miles.
> 
> ...


Sure you would have been able to keep the food, but I bet you would have been deactivated for picking up an order that was no longer yours to pick up.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

guano said:


> that must be a normal practice in your family


You’re just a lame f’in loser… 

Learn how to defend yourself without having to resort to bringing other family members into this… that’s what 3 yr old children do. What’s next “your momma” jokes? 🤡

When you are done eating that plate of bat shit in front of you, get back to me…


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Oh but they deactivated me anyways. No reason given, hadn't even been working. 4.99 rating.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Doordash keeps sending me d-pics. I’m offended.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You’re just a lame f’in loser…
> 
> Learn how to defend yourself without having to resort to bringing other family members into this… that’s what 3 yr old children do. What’s next “your momma” jokes? 🤡
> 
> When you are done eating that plate of bat shit in front of you, get back to me…


you must be a very sad person and obviously with serious mental health issues... you should seek help, I know you don't realize it but people around you suffer, think of them...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

guano said:


> you must be a very sad person and obviously with serious mental health issues... you should seek help, I know you don't realize it but people around you suffer, think of them...


The pot calling the kettle black… have a great day. 🤡


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Seems to happen on both apps. Accept an order, get there and it's gone.
> 
> BUT THEN they send you the same offer at a lower price, because now you're closer and it's less miles.
> 
> ...


It's possible that in some of those cases another driver accepted the order, canceled it, and stole the food.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The food isn't gone. They take the order away for someone closer that they get to accept at lower pay.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The food isn't gone. They take the order away for someone closer that they get to accept at lower pay.


Never had this happen… and I will agree (just this one time) with @Nats121 that there are drivers that do steal food… I roll in on an order at least once per week where this has happened with the driver before me picking up, not confirming, and the order not delivered.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The places that have had theft don't generally leave the orders out.

I've rarely had anything stolen, except from the apps stealing back orders already half completed... then offered back at lower pay.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Doordash keeps sending me d-pics. I’m offended.
> 
> View attachment 684948


Doordash is sending me *bigger* d-pics.








I’m MORE offended.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Doordash is sending me *bigger* d-pics.
> I’m MORE offended.


----------

